# Cartier and non cartier lovers true opinions onthe juste un clou collect.



## LVoeletters

Curious to see what everyone's reaction is now that there are modeling pics of both the bracelet and the ring....
Love it ? Hate it ? Not worth the money?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't like the design.


----------



## tosh

It's really different, but I didn't say " Wow" when I saw pictures of it.
I really have to see it in person and on my wrist before I make up my mind though.


----------



## radio_shrink

I think there's a reason that the design was "retired" and the LOVE was not....it doesn't have the same mass appeal as the LOVE. 


I love the ring and the thick bracelet, but the thin bracelet I am not really a fan of.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Expensive... but I do want to get the ring eventually.


----------



## Junkenpo

Not my cup of tea. I think it might be too literal for me. I think the diamond version is interesting.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I am completely in love with my bracelet.  I have always wanted something to go with my Love, but didn't really like the look of two Loves together on me.  I think the Juste is subtle, edgy, but still classic Cartier.  I think it looks cool with a pair of jeans and elegant with a dress on.  I agree it doesn't have the mass appeal of the Love, and that appeals to me too.

I think it's important to buy what is classic for YOU.  When I bought my YG wedding set, it was SO out of style, but I held firm because I knew it was what suited me best.  I won't say that I'm not happy to see YG back in style though!


----------



## GucciObsessed

It's not for me mainly because it's not my style, it kind of reminds me of skull jewelry. Rocker style which is just not me.


----------



## alf13

I love it! I admit it was not a case of love at first sight, but the more I look at pics of it (esp. Lanasyogasmama's pics ), the more I fall in love with it. It just has that certain "something" that makes it hard to get out of my mind. My poor husband.


----------



## beachy10

I wasn't blown away when I saw it on paper but I tried both the ring and bracelet on and think they are great. I think it's unexpected and a conversation starter. I know that was the case with my Love bracelet. People were curious about the screw mechanism.
I like it because it is a bit edgy, like skull and spike jewelry (which I love too).


----------



## dialv

I thought it was cool when I saw lanasyogamama, I really wanted the diamond ring version but it only comes in rose gold. I just ordered the plain yellow gold and it will look cool stacked with my love band I'm sure.


----------



## LVoeletters

Im so back and forth about this ring... I love the idea about wearing the two rings together but idk if this will truly be a classic ring I could wear for decades.... I love the concept and message of the collection but I'm just unable to tell if this is going to truly be claasic


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Im so back and forth about this ring... I love the idea about wearing the two rings together but idk if this will truly be a classic ring I could wear for decades.... I love the concept and message of the collection but I'm just unable to tell if this is going to truly be claasic



I don't think you should get it, you don't seem sure enough, and it isn't cheap.


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

I'm a Cartier lover but definitely not a fan of this collection.


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I don't think you should get it, you don't seem sure enough, and it isn't cheap.



Yeah I'm holding off on it till I can judge better if the ring is going to be classic enough to wear for the next 20 years. I loooove your bangle, but the way you did your jewelry with your watch and everything else is that it's so classic that the clou works so nicely with your collection. It was something you got after you built a classic collection, whereas  I can't judge yet on if this will weather the next 20 years of my life. if it turns out this will be a classic then I will run to the closest cartier store


----------



## surfergirljen

4everonwaitlist said:


> I'm a Cartier lover but definitely not a fan of this collection.



Ditto for me... I even find the WG LOVE a bit "industrial" looking but for me this is a bit too edgy. I'm not sure I "get" it... someone said it was too "literal" and I think that kind of hits the "nail" on the head so to speak for me!   I can TOTALLY see rocking it with jeans if you had that kind of edge to you, but I'm pretty girlie through and through. I'm not a fan of anything too tough... (or skull jewelry either)... I own the YG LOVE and that's kind of as edgy/ungirlie as I'd go... but it does look luxe and I'm sure IRL anything Cartier just looks/feels gorgeous! I love that everyone has different taste so am glad some people love it and some don't!


----------



## sjunky13

I went into Cartier today. My store was supposed to order me in a peice to see. They can not, it needs to be bought and then sent in.
My sa said it was not for me. She knows me  and my style as I am there a lot. LOL.   She said it was too edgy and hard and I am very girly and feminine.  So I am looking into a diamond love.

Now the sales manager said it was very me, as I am a bold in your face person. But it would not look so good with  my VCA. My love complements my VCA perfectly. 

Ok, those were my sa's take on the bracelet for me.
I personally LIKE  the collection. I would get it AFTER building a classic collection. It looks great with the love and is a bold statement piece. I like the diamond pieces, they add some softness to the edgy look. But I would get it after all my other options are exausted and I don't feel the rush to get it now. I was excited, but it hasn't stayed with me. So I guess I don't love it and it doesn't sing to me like the LOVE collection.  

It looks great on  Lana. She keeps it simple. It looks great on her because it blends cohesively with her love , watch and ring. 
I think that is what is important, how well will it work within your collection. If you are starting out on discovering your personal style. I honestly would skip it for now and see what you really love and what works for you. Don't buy something because it is new or even a classic. YOU have to love it and it should represent your own look.
If it does, then start with that and go from there. GL! 
Yes, I wrote a novel.


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> I am completely in love with my bracelet.  I have always wanted something to go with my Love, but didn't really like the look of two Loves together on me.  I think the Juste is subtle, edgy, but still classic Cartier.  I think it looks cool with a pair of jeans and elegant with a dress on.  I agree it doesn't have the mass appeal of the Love, and that appeals to me too.
> 
> I think it's important to buy what is classic for YOU.  When I bought my YG wedding set, it was SO out of style, but I held firm because I knew it was what suited me best.  I won't say that I'm not happy to see YG back in style though!



I'm completely obsessed each time I see your avatar!  Not sure if it will be comfortable to wear.  I'm afraid the 'screw' head will keep rolling to the bottom of the wrist.  Does that happen often to you?  I wear a size 17 for love, but I will definitely not wear it with the love bracelet if I buy the juste un clou bracelet.  Still very much hesitately if I should get the bracelet or the ring instead.  Does anyone know if the prices have gone up now?


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:


> Yeah I'm holding off on it till I can judge better if the ring is going to be classic enough to wear for the next 20 years. I loooove your bangle, but the way you did your jewelry with your watch and everything else is that it's so classic that the clou works so nicely with your collection. It was something you got after you built a classic collection, whereas  I can't judge yet on if this will weather the next 20 years of my life. if it turns out this will be a classic then I will run to the closest cartier store





surfergirljen said:


> Ditto for me... I even find the WG LOVE a bit "industrial" looking but for me this is a bit too edgy. I'm not sure I "get" it... someone said it was too "literal" and I think that kind of hits the "nail" on the head so to speak for me!   I can TOTALLY see rocking it with jeans if you had that kind of edge to you, but I'm pretty girlie through and through. I'm not a fan of anything too tough... (or skull jewelry either)... I own the YG LOVE and that's kind of as edgy/ungirlie as I'd go... but it does look luxe and I'm sure IRL anything Cartier just looks/feels gorgeous! I love that everyone has different taste so am glad some people love it and some don't!



I love all our different tastes too!  

I agree that I think I'm more comfortable with it because my other pieces are on the classic side.  I wouldn't say I'm a girly girl.  I would put my style icons more in the Gwen Stefani, Angelina, Rachel Zoe types.  I think VCA is gorgeous on others, but too delicate and precious for me.



sjunky13 said:


> I went into Cartier today. My store was supposed to order me in a peice to see. They can not, it needs to be bought and then sent in.
> My sa said it was not for me. She knows me  and my style as I am there a lot. LOL.   She said it was too edgy and hard and I am very girly and feminine.  So I am looking into a diamond love.
> 
> Now the sales manager said it was very me, as I am a bold in your face person. But it would not look so good with  my VCA. My love complements my VCA perfectly.
> 
> Ok, those were my sa's take on the bracelet for me.
> I personally LIKE  the collection. I would get it AFTER building a classic collection. It looks great with the love and is a bold statement piece. I like the diamond pieces, they add some softness to the edgy look. But I would get it after all my other options are exausted and I don't feel the rush to get it now. I was excited, but it hasn't stayed with me. So I guess I don't love it and it doesn't sing to me like the LOVE collection.
> 
> It looks great on  Lana. She keeps it simple. It looks great on her because it blends cohesively with her love , watch and ring.
> I think that is what is important, how well will it work within your collection. If you are starting out on discovering your personal style. I honestly would skip it for now and see what you really love and what works for you. Don't buy something because it is new or even a classic. YOU have to love it and it should represent your own look.
> If it does, then start with that and go from there. GL!
> Yes, I wrote a novel.



I liked your novel!  

I think it's great that your SA gave you her honest opinion.  You will find the right piece in the end.



luxemadam said:


> I'm completely obsessed each time I see your avatar!  Not sure if it will be comfortable to wear.  I'm afraid the 'screw' head will keep rolling to the bottom of the wrist.  Does that happen often to you?  I wear a size 17 for love, but I will definitely not wear it with the love bracelet if I buy the juste un clou bracelet.  Still very much hesitately if I should get the bracelet or the ring instead.  Does anyone know if the prices have gone up now?



I think either would be great. I wouldn't worry about comfort though.  I didn't feel any adjustment period with the Clou like I did with the Love, although that might have been because I was already used to wearing a bracelet 24x7?  Also, I can rotate my Love all the way around, but I absolutely cannot rotate the Clou.  My Clou is a 16, which the SA said is the equivalent of a Love in 17 (which is the size I have).


----------



## surfergirljen

May I ask - how much is the plain gold one? Is it comparable to the LOVE? Just curious!


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> May I ask - how much is the plain gold one? Is it comparable to the LOVE? Just curious!



I think it said around 7400 on the Cartier website but I could be confusing it with something else


----------



## Winston

The juste en clou is definitely not for everyone.  That's exactly why I love it. I have the opposite combo of Lana, RG love, YG clou, and, yellow gold ballon bleu and small trinity ring.

I waited for and anticipated its re-release for months. When I called my sa (Madison boutique, NYC) she told me all I needed to know; heavy weight, doesn't roll, goes wonderfully with the love.  She also said it's extremely limited, only handfuls were sent to the States, and once that supply was exhausted, a wait list would apply to any that came back to stock in July.  When I received it, it was all she said and more for me.  I love the bangles together, and that they are not the same.  More than one love never appealed to me, and I would usually stack it with a watch, or my Jeanine Payer gold Palmer cuff.

It was originally retired as it was a limited collaboration with the designer.  Edgy yes, but still classic Cartier, and maybe just an east coast/NYC appeal as it's recognized by those who truly know, and not a stand out labeled piece.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Hi ladies? Does anyone have any modeling pics of the Cartier Roadster watch? I have been lusting after this watch for a while - just something a bit different to my Panthere. Would live to see pics, especially if your tall with average size wrists.


----------



## bagsforme

I really like it but the price is 

There are way to many other pieces of jewelry I'd get before that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

surfergirljen said:


> May I ask - how much is the plain gold one? Is it comparable to the LOVE? Just curious!



$6250, in case you change your mind.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Winston said:


> The juste en clou is definitely not for everyone.  That's exactly why I love it. I have the opposite combo of Lana, RG love, YG clou, and, yellow gold ballon bleu and small trinity ring.
> 
> I waited for and anticipated its re-release for months. When I called my sa (Madison boutique, NYC) she told me all I needed to know; heavy weight, doesn't roll, goes wonderfully with the love.  She also said it's extremely limited, only handfuls were sent to the States, and once that supply was exhausted, a wait list would apply to any that came back to stock in July.  When I received it, it was all she said and more for me.  I love the bangles together, and that they are not the same.  More than one love never appealed to me, and I would usually stack it with a watch, or my Jeanine Payer gold Palmer cuff.
> 
> It was originally retired as it was a limited collaboration with the designer.  Edgy yes, but still classic Cartier, and maybe just an east coast/NYC appeal as it's recognized by those who truly know, and not a stand out labeled piece.



Wow!  You really do have a similar but different collection from me!  How fun.

I got the same information, that it was almost sold out already (second day after release), and there would be no stock until July.  I agree that it is heavyweight, and does not roll at all.  I also love how it tends to fall several inches away from my Love, they aren't banging into each other.

I'd love to see a picture of your collection, it sounds very beautiful.


----------



## threepwood

Don't really like it.. A little to trendy for such an expensive piece to me..


----------



## ShopAddikt

Do you ladies think it would be horrible to purchase a non cartier version of this in sterling silver?  I do love the cartier but Im afraid I wont get much use out of it after a while and it's quite expensive!  For a few hundred dollars, I wouldnt feel as bad not wearing it as often.  Would that be uber tacky of me?


----------



## twin53

Not a fan


----------



## Candice0985

ShopAddikt said:


> Do you ladies think it would be horrible to purchase a non cartier version of this in sterling silver?  I do love the cartier but Im afraid I wont get much use out of it after a while and it's quite expensive!  For a few hundred dollars, I wouldnt feel as bad not wearing it as often.  Would that be uber tacky of me?


sometimes I do this, if i'm buying something expensive I buy an "inspired" first to see how much wear I get out of it. for example I bought a CZ tennis bracelet and wore it for 2 years before I decided to invest in a real diamond one!!

if you like it you can then buy the real deal


----------



## benchwarmer

I love it, it's one of the coolest rings/bracelets I've ever seen.   It's definitely a conversation starter.   I think it looks gorgeous paired with a love also like lanasyogamama did, especially the way she did it with the two different colored metals.  I like the look of the two metals together and how one bracelet is sleek and the other is edgy.   I agree that those two bracelets compliment one another even better than two loves in different metals.


----------



## Winston

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow!  You really do have a similar but different collection from me!  How fun.
> 
> I got the same information, that it was almost sold out already (second day after release), and there would be no stock until July.  I agree that it is heavyweight, and does not roll at all.  I also love how it tends to fall several inches away from my Love, they aren't banging into each other.
> 
> I'd love to see a picture of your collection, it sounds very beautiful.



Thanks Lana's mom. Each day I wear them, I fall more in love with how well they compliment each other. 

When I received my first love bracelet (yg) it was for my first mother's day.  Being a sz 17, and then 14 years later, well worn, and a little tight, it just wasn't comfortable any more.  I passed it to my DD, who actually doesn't like to wear it because of airport security (we travel extensively). Of course, I couldn't fathom not wanting to wear it....at her age, I would have killed or died for the chance!

Two years ago, I received the new love (rg) on the same premise (mother's day).  This year, also our (20th) the juste was intended, as my husband says, to point out that, while I am "_*sharp* witted_, and can be "*hard headed*" at times, I am truly what holds us and our family together.  

I am not a "picture poster" on personal policy, I also couldn't do justice to your avatar or the wonderful pics you posted in another clou thread.  Just cut and paste, yg for the watch (same size!), yg for the clou, and rg for the love!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Winston said:


> Thanks Lana's mom. Each day I wear them, I fall more in love with how well they compliment each other.
> 
> Two years ago, I received the new love (rg) on the same premise (mother's day).  This year, also our (20th) the juste was intended, as my husband says, to point out that, while I am "_*sharp* witted_, and can be "*hard headed*" at times, I am truly what holds us and our family together.



I love your story!  No worries on the pic!

Have you traveled with the Clou yet?  Someone said they heard that it may have to be packed in the luggage, that it was considered a weapon???  If this is true, I'd probably just leave it at home.


----------



## TaliaG

Eh - not a fan of the clou collection. The LOVE collection is much more timeless in my opinion. Such a personal thing though, and if someone loves it, I say go for it!


----------



## Winston

lanasyogamama said:


> I love your story!  No worries on the pic!
> 
> Have you traveled with the Clou yet?  Someone said they heard that it may have to be packed in the luggage, that it was considered a weapon???  If this is true, I'd probably just leave it at home.



I just got mine when we came back from our spring break. Our trips for the summer are not until my kids leave for summer camp.

I did ask my SA if she heard anything about it being a "TSA concern". She thought I was nuts! 

My thought is that if someone can bring knitting needles on a plane....so I do plan to bring it along.  Like my love, which slides off, I will keep it in my carry-on/purse until I clear security.

BTW, in looking again at your avatar, it's interesting that the color difference between my RG love and the YG clou isn't as stark as with your combo. Then again I always thought Cartier's RG was a little more yellow than most rose golds.  Just thought I'd mention it for anyone else considering putting them together, which I highly recommend!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Winston said:


> I just got mine when we came back from our spring break. Our trips for the summer are not until my kids leave for summer camp.
> 
> I did ask my SA if she heard anything about it being a "TSA concern". She thought I was nuts!
> 
> My thought is that if someone can bring knitting needles on a plane....so I do plan to bring it along.  Like my love, which slides off, I will keep it in my carry-on/purse until I clear security.
> 
> BTW, in looking again at your avatar, it's interesting that the color difference between my RG love and the YG clou isn't as stark as with your combo. Then again I always thought Cartier's RG was a little more yellow than most rose golds.  Just thought I'd mention it for anyone else considering putting them together, which I highly recommend!!!



Thanks for the info!  

Yes, the lighting in that pic definitely emphasizes the color difference.  Other times, like when I'm outside, you can hardly tell they are different colors.


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> I love all our different tastes too!
> I think either would be great. I wouldn't worry about comfort though.  I didn't feel any adjustment period with the Clou like I did with the Love, although that might have been because I was already used to wearing a bracelet 24x7?  Also, I can rotate my Love all the way around, but I absolutely cannot rotate the Clou.  My Clou is a 16, which the SA said is the equivalent of a Love in 17 (which is the size I have).



Thanks for the advice.  Maybe I shall go and have a look.


----------



## purseinsanity

I think it looks great on others but it's not for me...yet.  Although, I have been known to change my mind!


----------



## einseine

purseinsanity said:


> I think it looks great on others but it's not for me...yet. Although, I have been known to change my mind!


 
Almost the same here!!!! I went to the Cartier store to look at it. It was not for me IRL. I'll enjoy looking at it on others!


----------



## LVoeletters

I just wish they priced it a little cheaper... I'm surprised the bracelet is more expensive then the love, even if there's more gold.. I wanted to go this week and try the ring in yellow gold! I'll see if i can take some sneak pics for you guys


----------



## SophiaLee

I LOVE it. I think it's the perfect compliment to the Love bracelet as well.


----------



## bb10lue

I'm dying to check out this collection in store, unfortunately Cartier doesn't seem to care for its boutique down under that much, it's gonna be a lonnnnng wait till we have anything here.


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I went into Cartier today. My store was supposed to order me in a peice to see. They can not, it needs to be bought and then sent in.
> My sa said it was not for me. She knows me  and my style as I am there a lot. LOL.   She said it was too edgy and hard and I am very girly and feminine.  So I am looking into a diamond love.
> 
> Now the sales manager said it was very me, as I am a bold in your face person. But it would not look so good with  my VCA. My love complements my VCA perfectly.
> 
> Ok, those were my sa's take on the bracelet for me.
> I personally LIKE  the collection. I would get it AFTER building a classic collection. It looks great with the love and is a bold statement piece. I like the diamond pieces, they add some softness to the edgy look. But I would get it after all my other options are exausted and I don't feel the rush to get it now. I was excited, but it hasn't stayed with me. So I guess I don't love it and it doesn't sing to me like the LOVE collection.
> 
> It looks great on  Lana. She keeps it simple. It looks great on her because it blends cohesively with her love , watch and ring.
> I think that is what is important, how well will it work within your collection. If you are starting out on discovering your personal style. I honestly would skip it for now and see what you really love and what works for you. Don't buy something because it is new or even a classic. YOU have to love it and it should represent your own look.
> If it does, then start with that and go from there. GL!
> Yes, I wrote a novel.



 Novel or not this was great advice, thank you!


----------



## Koga

Not a fan of the Clou collection.


----------



## kbella86

I LOVE the rose gold with diamonds ring but I really do not care for the bracelet. I'd rather get another LOVE


----------



## rockerbabe

I did not like it personally speaking .


----------



## mousdioufe

i  just got the bracelet, i love it its a perfect addition to le reve collection, you don't see it everywhere it quite unique. here some modeling pic.


----------



## mousdioufe

StylishFarmer said:


> Hi ladies? Does anyone have any modeling pics of the Cartier Roadster watch? I have been lusting after this watch for a while - just something a bit different to my Panthere. Would live to see pics, especially if your tall with average size wrists.


i love my roadster so much that i bought a second one in 2 tone, its easy to change the band ( have 5 colors) you should get it. here some modeling pic.


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Curious to see what everyone's reaction is now that there are modeling pics of both the bracelet and the ring....
> Love it ? Hate it ? Not worth the money?



I saw it in person and I just do not like it at all.  It is not my style.


----------



## XCCX

LVoeletters said:


> Curious to see what everyone's reaction is now that there are modeling pics of both the bracelet and the ring....
> Love it ? Hate it ? Not worth the money?


 
I'm sorry I'm late to this but I would love to see the pics, where can I find them? TIA!


----------



## StylishFarmer

mousdioufe said:


> i love my roadster so much that i bought a second one in 2 tone, its easy to change the band ( have 5 colors) you should get it. here some modeling pic.


 

Oh THANK YOU soooo very much! I am now leaning definately getting the two tone roadster.. AND the love bracelet in the white gold.

I also love the other bracelet. 


Thank you again.


----------



## LVoeletters

I can't stop thinking about the ring. I know the actual literal icon may not be classic but since this is a reissue of something decades ago it does give me hope. I would love wearing the ring with a love. I don't know if I should change up the metals or make both YG.


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> I can't stop thinking about the ring. I know the actual literal icon may not be classic but since this is a reissue of something decades ago it does give me hope. I would love wearing the ring with a love. I don't know if I should change up the metals or make both YG.



Me neither! It's such a unique and fabulous piece. I have a YG love and might want a WG ring to mix it up a bit.


----------



## mousdioufe

StylishFarmer said:


> Oh THANK YOU soooo very much! I am now leaning definately getting the two tone roadster.. AND the love bracelet in the white gold.
> 
> I also love the other bracelet.
> 
> 
> Thank you again.



i will recommend the love bracelet in yellow gold, the white gold is hard and expensive to take care of.


----------



## Greentea

How comfortable (or otherwise) is the ring?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Greentea said:


> How comfortable (or otherwise) is the ring?




I tried it on and it was not comfortable at all...


----------



## LVoeletters

xiaoxiao said:


> I tried it on and it was not comfortable at all...


nooooo really?!?! what a bummer to hear! how was it uncomfortable?


----------



## xiaoxiao

LVoeletters said:


> nooooo really?!?! what a bummer to hear! how was it uncomfortable?




The screw dug into my skin... I know. I was disappointed too.


----------



## doloresmia

Hi XiaoXiao!

I tried on the $34k extra large and LOVED it! of course, not within the budget, but the weight was great and it looks amazing........

also tried on the thin one and did not have issues with the screw? maybe the size?


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Hi XiaoXiao!
> 
> I tried on the $34k extra large and LOVED it! of course, not within the budget, but the weight was great and it looks amazing........
> 
> also tried on the thin one and did not have issues with the screw? maybe the size?




Hi doloresmia! Hope you are well. 

I did not try on the extra large, I think I tried on the thin one instead. Maybe you wld need to go a size up to leave room for the screw (it is somewhat raised if you know what I mean). But when i tried it on the edge of the screw kept on digging into my skin - It is edgy alright (excuse the pun).


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> nooooo really?!?! what a bummer to hear! how was it uncomfortable?


 
I tried on the ring and didn't find it uncomfortable at all. I tried on the same size as I wear in the love ring.


----------



## Greentea

beachy10 said:


> I tried on the ring and didn't find it uncomfortable at all. I tried on the same size as I wear in the love ring.



Thanks! Will have to try it for myself.


----------



## Greentea

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi doloresmia! Hope you are well.
> 
> I did not try on the extra large, I think I tried on the thin one instead. Maybe you wld need to go a size up to leave room for the screw (it is somewhat raised if you know what I mean). But when i tried it on the edge of the screw kept on digging into my skin - It is edgy alright (excuse the pun).



Did you try both the ring and bracelet? And both screws dug into your skin, or just the one on the bracelet? Thanks for the help! No Cartier in my city!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Greentea said:


> Did you try both the ring and bracelet? And both screws dug into your skin, or just the one on the bracelet? Thanks for the help! No Cartier in my city!



Just the ring... The bracelet was fine for me!


----------



## darkangel07760

I just tried on the bracelet and the ring this past Saturday.  I love it, but it is just too expensive for what it is... But if I had the money, I would buy it for sure.  I thought the ring was WAY overpriced at over $2600....


----------



## mousdioufe

darkangel07760 said:


> I just tried on the bracelet and the ring this past Saturday.  I love it, but it is just too expensive for what it is... But if I had the money, I would buy it for sure.  I thought the ring was WAY overpriced at over $2600....


yes i think the ring is over price. i just got the bracelet and was thinking getting the ring but not for that price.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was just playing with my phone and I took a couple pics of how the nail looks from the far side.


----------



## LVoeletters

mousdioufe said:
			
		

> yes i think the ring is over price. i just got the bracelet and was thinking getting the ring but not for that price.



Ohh i see, ok so the ring isn't substantial enough at the price but the bangle in your opinion is?


----------



## Greentea

The ring is pricey but I can't get it out of my head. Help!


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> Ohh i see, ok so the ring isn't substantial enough at the price but the bangle in your opinion is?


telling you the trues the bracelet is overprice also, but not as much as the ring, the ring is almost half price of the bracelet.i think the bracelet should be no more than 5k and the ring 1.5k, this is my opinion. i bought it because i had the money at that time, i was going to buy another love cuff and decide to try the clou after seing lanas picture and felt in love because of the originality of the piece.


----------



## mousdioufe

Greentea said:


> The ring is pricey but I can't get it out of my head. Help!


greentea if you have the money go for it!!! i dont regret my purchase even if i think it was overpriced.


----------



## Monaliceke

mousdioufe said:


> telling you the trues the bracelet is overprice also, but not as much as the ring, the ring is almost half price of the bracelet.i think the bracelet should be no more than 5k and the ring 1.5k, this is my opinion. i bought it because i had the money at that time, i was going to buy another love cuff and decide to try the clou after seing lanas picture and felt in love because of the originality of the piece.



Me too, love the look of the bracelet after seeing your pictures
and those from Lana, but just thought it cost too much. 
I am still hesitating if I should get the bracelet or the ring
in RG with dia..... Honestly, I would go for the bracelet if it's
as heavy weight as the love (or more, would be even better). 
Unfortunately I cannot afford the very thick version


----------



## lanasyogamama

Greentea said:


> The ring is pricey but I can't get it out of my head. Help!



Only one way to scratch that itch!  



mousdioufe said:


> telling you the trues the bracelet is overprice also, but not as much as the ring, the ring is almost half price of the bracelet.i think the bracelet should be no more than 5k and the ring 1.5k, this is my opinion. i bought it because i had the money at that time, i was going to buy another love cuff and decide to try the clou after seing lanas picture and felt in love because of the originality of the piece.



I agree, the price is high, even for Cartier!  And I also agree that the price ratio between the ring and the bracelet is off.  Maybe it's the same as the Love collection, not sure... 



luxemadam said:


> Me too, love the look of the bracelet after seeing your pictures
> and those from Lana, but just thought it cost too much.
> I am still hesitating if I should get the bracelet or the ring
> in RG with dia..... Honestly, I would go for the bracelet if it's
> as heavy weight as the love (or more, would be even better).
> Unfortunately I cannot afford the very thick version



What have you tried on luxe?  Do you wear your Trinity everyday?  Because then I would say you may get more wear out of the bracelet?


----------



## mousdioufe

lanasyogamama said:


> Only one way to scratch that itch!
> lol
> 
> 
> I agree, the price is high, even for Cartier!  And I also agree that the price ratio between the ring and the bracelet is off.  Maybe it's the same as the Love collection, not sure...
> 
> not the love ring is about $1500, better ratio.
> 
> What have you tried on luxe?  Do you wear your Trinity everyday?  Because then I would say you may get more wear out of the bracelet?


i agree


----------



## Loony

I liked it as soon as I saw the pictures. I tried on the ring last week and I'm really tempted now; I'm contemplating one either for my birthday this summer or, maybe, if I can wait that long, this Christmas. The white gold was probably a little too literal but I thought that the yellow (the store didn't have the rose, that would have been my first choice) had a nice balance of edge and luxe.


----------



## Hermesaholic

how much is the bracelet?


----------



## etk123

Loony said:


> I liked it as soon as I saw the pictures. I tried on the ring last week and I'm really tempted now; I'm contemplating one either for my birthday this summer or, maybe, if I can wait that long, this Christmas. The white gold was probably a little too literal but I thought that the yellow (the store didn't have the rose, that would have been my first choice) *had a nice balance of edge and luxe.*



Perfect description!


----------



## LVoeletters

mousdioufe said:


> telling you the trues the bracelet is overprice also, but not as much as the ring, the ring is almost half price of the bracelet.i think the bracelet should be no more than 5k and the ring 1.5k, this is my opinion. i bought it because i had the money at that time, i was going to buy another love cuff and decide to try the clou after seing lanas picture and felt in love because of the originality of the piece.


I admire your honesty!!!!! It has put a lot in perspective for me. And as always I love your collection photos!


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> I was just playing with my phone and I took a couple pics of how the nail looks from the far side.


very helpful thank you LYM!


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> What have you tried on luxe?  Do you wear your Trinity everyday?  Because then I would say you may get more wear out of the bracelet?



I just tried on the diamond WG clou and must say that it's really gorgeous! But it costs 10K euros! :true: Almost fainted...


----------



## mousdioufe

hermesaholic said:


> how much is the bracelet?


$6200


----------



## cantbelieve

Kristen Stewart and the juste un clou bracelet!

what do u think?


----------



## Greentea

cantbelieve said:


> Kristen Stewart and the juste un clou bracelet!
> 
> what do u think?



It looks great on her! The dress....um.....


----------



## SophiaLee

cantbelieve said:


> Kristen Stewart and the juste un clou bracelet!
> 
> what do u think?



I think she looks fantastic.


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> Only one way to scratch that itch!
> 
> I agree, the price is high, even for Cartier!  And I also agree that the price ratio between the ring and the bracelet is off.  Maybe it's the same as the Love collection, not sure...
> 
> What have you tried on luxe?  Do you wear your Trinity everyday?  Because then I would say you may get more wear out of the bracelet?



I tried on the WG with diamonds and love it soooo much. Now hesitately between WG / RG plain. Here are some photos to share.  Please give your honest opinions.  The last pic is rose gold clou and my rose gold love.
Thanks


----------



## Greentea

^ on you the white with diamonds makes it look soooo luxe and fabulous!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Greentea said:
			
		

> ^ on you the white with diamonds makes it look soooo luxe and fabulous!



+1.   Can I plus more than one.  Because I REALLY agree.


----------



## etk123

luxemadam said:


> I tried on the WG with diamonds and love it soooo much. Now hesitately between WG / RG plain. Here are some photos to share.  Please give your honest opinions.  The last pic is rose gold clou and my rose gold love.
> Thanks



My goodness, the wg diamonds is beyond gorgeous!!! If you have to chose between wg or rg, no diamonds either way, I like the contrast of the white. But you can't go wrong with either choice...


----------



## inkyl

I love it! If I hadn't just ordered a yg diamond love ring I'd be all over this!


----------



## mousdioufe

luxemadam said:


> I tried on the WG with diamonds and love it soooo much. Now hesitately between WG / RG plain. Here are some photos to share.  Please give your honest opinions.  The last pic is rose gold clou and my rose gold love.
> Thanks


i think the rose gold look fabulous on you. simple and chic.


----------



## Monaliceke

hmmmm.... tough decision to make.... I kind of gearing towards WG. Not sure how the WG without diamonds would look on me. Now waiting for a call from Cartier once they have one available.  Thanks ladies


----------



## sin vergüenza

mousdioufe said:


> i think the rose gold look fabulous on you. simple and chic.


 
ITA. I prefer the edginess and masculinity of this piece without diamonds. The rose gold feminizes it just enough.


----------



## LVoeletters

I still am really drawn to the ring.... Love the bangle but I feel like I need To buy more classic pieces before I would get that. But the ring is very appealing. If its uncomfortable though I'm wondering if I should have a jeweler make a more comfortable version of the ring for me, focus on getting the love bangle and watch, and then get something from the juste un clou


----------



## LVoeletters

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart and the juste un clou bracelet!
> 
> what do u think?



Love the way she wore it, no comment on the dress. Will comment on how she shouldn't be an actress but that's a whole 'nother story!


----------



## LVoeletters

sin vergüenza;21995844 said:
			
		

> ITA. I prefer the edginess and masculinity of this piece without diamonds. The rose gold feminizes it just enough.


I agree


----------



## apple_grapefrui

I fell in love with the LOVE ring when I saw my best friend wearing it.
She also had the bracelet with the love ring (without the diamond thou) but it was absolutely gorgeous...

I always wanted the LOVE ring but then it was too expensive so didn't really thought about buying it... until recently when I thought it might be good idea to buy something nice for myself once a while. The last time I bought something luxury was back in Paris, Aug 2011 for a MM neverull


----------



## Monaliceke

LVoeletters said:


> I still am really drawn to the ring.... Love the bangle but I feel like I need To buy more classic pieces before I would get that. But the ring is very appealing. If its uncomfortable though I'm wondering if I should have a jeweler make a more comfortable version of the ring for me, focus on getting the love bangle and watch, and then get something from the juste un clou





apple_grapefrui said:


> I fell in love with the LOVE ring when I saw my best friend wearing it.
> She also had the bracelet with the love ring (without the diamond thou) but it was absolutely gorgeous...
> 
> I always wanted the LOVE ring but then it was too expensive so didn't really thought about buying it... until recently when I thought it might be good idea to buy something nice for myself once a while. The last time I bought something luxury was back in Paris, Aug 2011 for a MM neverull



Let me share some photos of the rings I tried the other day.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Both pieces look amazing on you!!

I just adore the ring...  Why does it have to cost so much!!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

luxemadam said:


> Let me share some photos of the rings I tried the other day.



very nice! did you ended up buying it???


----------



## Monaliceke

faintlymacabre said:


> Both pieces look amazing on you!!
> 
> I just adore the ring...  Why does it have to cost so much!!



I fully agree with you. That's why I'm still not sure if I should...


----------



## Monaliceke

apple_grapefrui said:


> very nice! did you ended up buying it???



Nope


----------



## bagsforme

I got to try the bracelet on this weekend.  Love the piece but there is no way I'd spend that much on it.


----------



## tosh

Finally got to try on the bracelet today and although I really like seeing it on other people, it's not for me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I discovered the Cartier stamping on mine yesterday.  It's the TINIEST cursive on the inside of the end of the nail.  I am more in love than ever now.


----------



## dialv

I love the ring, I had my SA bring it in but I backed out. I thought I might have gotten caught up in the moment. If it was just under 2000 it would have been hard to say no. I do love looking at Lana's bracelet though.


----------



## rabbits

luxemadam said:


> Let me share some photos of the rings I tried the other day.


 
They look so good on you!


----------



## LoveBracelet

I wanted to complete my collection of men Cartier bracelets (I have already a Love and a Menotte) and tried out a Juste Un Clou. I found it really unisex and fun but not as classy as the Love or the Menotte. This bracelet is light and I have a hard to imagine that it worth 5700 Euros of WG... I think I prefer the white gold Collier de Chien from Hermes: http://france.hermes.com/bijoux/bij....html?metal=WHITEGOLD&size_sized_jewellery=SH. The large size should fit to me but it looks maybe more feminine...


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Just checked the bracelet and ring out at the boutique. Love the bracelet with diamonds as well as the ring, but they're too overpriced for me. Plus, I don't think they're a 'classic' piece. If, however, my DH decides to buy one for me, I won't say no!


----------



## rabbits

I really like the Juste Un Clou bracelet, it just has an edgier vibe. Unfortunately it is precisely because of that I have second thoughts about - I can't see myself wearing it at 60. 

Was just wondering has anybody seen the original 70s collection and whether the current collection has been re-intepreted?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I figure by the time I'm 60 I'll either be so used to wearing it it won't occur to me to take it off, or I'll have given it to my daughter.   Probably the former.  I think she'll need to remove it from my cold, dead wrist.


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I figure by the time I'm 60 I'll either be so used to wearing it it won't occur to me to take it off, or I'll have given it to my daughter.   Probably the former.  I think she'll need to remove it from my cold, dead wrist.



Lol!!!


----------



## Greentea

lanasyogamama said:


> I figure by the time I'm 60 I'll either be so used to wearing it it won't occur to me to take it off, or I'll have given it to my daughter.   Probably the former.  I think she'll need to remove it from my cold, dead wrist.



Girl - rock that thing as long as you can get it on your arm! 60, 70, 80? - whatever!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Greentea said:


> Girl - rock that thing as long as you can get it on your arm! 60, 70, 80? - whatever!!!



I will!  And I'll be like "Y'all are just jelly" to any of my senior citizen frenemies that object!


----------



## Suevushka

I recieved my Trinity ring yesterday. It's the with thinnest bands.  I LOVE IT!!! It is so beautiful, it's just the right size for my short, stubby fingers   I'm wearing it with a pearl ring that my mother bought in Italy in 1984, but you can wear this lovely ring with *anything*!

Photo on 2012-08-06 at 18.08

(I have my doubts that the photo will post.)


----------



## LVoeletters

Suevushka said:


> I recieved my Trinity ring yesterday. It's the with thinnest bands.  I LOVE IT!!! It is so beautiful, it's just the right size for my short, stubby fingers   I'm wearing it with a pearl ring that my mother bought in Italy in 1984, but you can wear this lovely ring with *anything*!
> 
> Photo on 2012-08-06 at 18.08
> 
> (I have my doubts that the photo will post.)


it didn't post  try photobucket! I'd love to see this!


----------



## peppers90

How do you remove this bracelet, does screw on like the Love?  Do you wear it 24-7?  I am interested in the style, but already own a RG love and would like something removable to compliment it.


----------



## Greentea

peppers90 said:


> How do you remove this bracelet, does screw on like the Love?  Do you wear it 24-7?  I am interested in the style, but already own a RG love and would like something removable to compliment it.



It comes off with a hinge and it's not like the Love. But it looks amazing with it!!


----------



## peppers90

Greentea said:


> It comes off with a hinge and it's not like the Love. But it looks amazing with it!!



Ahhh! Very nice-  did you get the ring?  I'm intrigued, but that price point- not sure if I want to spend that much.  No Cartier near me either so will have to wait til vacation to check it out.  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## dlovechanel

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart and the juste un clou bracelet!
> 
> what do u think?



I love it! Anyone knows which gold the one she has? Is it WG, RG, or YG?
TIA


----------



## Greentea

peppers90 said:


> Ahhh! Very nice-  did you get the ring?  I'm intrigued, but that price point- not sure if I want to spend that much.  No Cartier near me either so will have to wait til vacation to check it out.  Thanks for your reply!



No, not yet. I sort of turned my fixation on the gold panthere ring. That one is the love of my life and I need to get it first. The heart wants.....
You're right about the price point - ouch!


----------



## Greentea

dlovechanel said:


> I love it! Anyone knows which gold the one she has? Is it WG, RG, or YG?
> TIA



White G


----------



## dlovechanel

Greentea said:
			
		

> White G



Thanks for answering my question. If you don't mind with another question, do you think the one she has is plain or with diamonds?


----------



## xblackxstarx

in this photo is appears to be the white gold with no diamonds 
i was interested in which one she had too and i think im right ... what do you think? 




dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for answering my question. If you don't mind with another question, do you think the one she has is plain or with diamonds?


----------



## LoveBracelet

xblackxstarx said:


> in this photo is appears to be the white gold with no diamonds
> i was interested in which one she had too and i think im right ... what do you think?



It looks so classy on her!
Saving money for one of these or for a Hemes WG collier de chien?!?


----------



## dlovechanel

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> in this photo is appears to be the white gold with no diamonds
> i was interested in which one she had too and i think im right ... what do you think?



Yes you're right. I don't see any diamond on her juste un clou bracelet. Thanks for posting the picture.

Btw, what do you think of this bracelet? I am on my saving to buy another love bracelet in WG , I already have YG love bracelet and want to stack it with another bracelet. But when I saw juste on clou from cartier website, it makes me feel confused. Do you think love bracelet might look gorgeous if it stack with love bracelet too or with juste un clou?


----------



## LoveBracelet

dlovechanel said:


> Yes you're right. I don't see any diamond on her juste un clou bracelet. Thanks for posting the picture.
> 
> Btw, what do you think of this bracelet? I am on my saving to buy another love bracelet in WG , I already have YG love bracelet and want to stack it with another bracelet. But when I saw juste on clou from cartier website, it makes me feel confused. Do you think love bracelet might look gorgeous if it stack with love bracelet too or with juste un clou?



I think the Love and Clou makes a beautiful stack :
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-juste-un-clou-collection-744615.html


----------



## xblackxstarx

Actually Kristen appears to be wearing two of the just en clou in this photoshoot and not sure which colour gold either
She has one on her right and left wrists , anyone know what gold they are ? x


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know if the white gold version is rhodium plated like some have said about the love bracelet with diamonds ?
do you think it will stay white gold and not turn yellow like the rose gold does???
x


----------



## LoveBracelet

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know if the white gold version is rhodium plated like some have said about the love bracelet with diamonds ?
> do you think it will stay white gold and not turn yellow like the rose gold does???
> x



I have a WG Love for years and it is still white


----------



## Bethc

I'm falling for this bracelet, tried one on and Friday and almost took it home with me! 

I was just going though pics from a blog I've been following and I wanted to add this pic... I die!


----------



## wantitneedit

Bethc said:


> I'm falling for this bracelet, tried one on and Friday and almost took it home with me!
> 
> I was just going though pics from a blog I've been following and I wanted to this pic... I die!



Bethc, are you trying to kill us?  
I would def need the larger juste un clou as my wrist is significantly larger than lady's wrist but the price? gah!!  Is it solid gold or hollow? I mean its five times the price!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Holy moly.... *dies*


----------



## beachy10

Amazing!! She has both the small and large Clou!


----------



## beaumonde

And the ring!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is a LOT of jewelry to wear all at once......





beachy10 said:


> Amazing!! She has both the small and large Clou!


----------



## lanasyogamama

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Amazing!! She has both the small and large Clou!



Dang!  That girl has $$$$!!!!


----------



## Bethc

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Dang!  That girl has $$$$!!!!



Yes, apparently she's a socialite, she also has an amazing H collection.   I just love seeing her different pieces!!


----------



## Samia

beachy10 said:


> Amazing!! She has both the small and large Clou!



 WOW!


----------



## LoveBracelet

beachy10 said:


> Amazing!! She has both the small and large Clou!



It must be scary to wear 100 k$ of jewels at once!


----------



## Candice0985

it is ALOT all at once, even if I could afford all those pieces I wouldn't be stacking the way she does. imo the big clou should be worn alone.... I love all her pieces....just separately!?


----------



## LoveBracelet

Candice0985 said:


> it is ALOT all at once, even if I could afford all those pieces I wouldn't be stacking the way she does. imo the big clou should be worn alone.... I love all her pieces....just separately!?



Yeah, that's too much, but let's be honest, we're all JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Candice0985

LoveBracelet said:


> Yeah, that's too much, but let's be honest, we're all JEALOUS!!!



totally jealous


----------



## Bethc

I've seen a lot of other pics of her, mostly she wears the 4 Loves and the thinner JUC. I think she had just purchased them in one of the pics.  But yes, piled on like that is a lot.


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> I've seen a lot of other pics of her, mostly she wears the 4 Loves and the thinner JUC. I think she had just purchased them in one of the pics.  But yes, piled on like that is a lot.



if you were to ever get in a fight with all that jewellery on you're basically safe- built in armour! arm and hand protectors! JK


----------



## LoveBracelet

I just discovererd her blog, INSANE -->
http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/b647af66132711e29c6822000a1e8b95_7.jpg


----------



## schadenfreude

texasgirliegirl said:


> That is a LOT of jewelry to wear all at once......



Money can't buy taste...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think  I like the large version.  It's a little.... silly...


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think  I like the large version.  It's a little.... silly...



I MUCH prefer your size clou. it's perfect


----------



## beachy10

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think  I like the large version.  It's a little.... silly...



I agree..too much


----------



## lanasyogamama

LoveBracelet said:


> Yeah, that's too much, but let's be honest, we're all JEALOUS!!!



I'm jealous of the nice kitchen that I'm sure she has, lol!!!


----------



## etk123

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think  I like the large version.  It's a little.... silly...



Agreed! It's a little cartoonish..


----------



## Junkenpo

My arms are too short to wear a stack like that, but if she likes it, more power to her. I wear my jewelry to please me and I bet she feels the same.   I love her pavé Love.


----------



## phillj12

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> money can't buy taste...



lol! Ita!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Popped into Cartier, the large just is £24k, it is a weighty piece. As for her wearing them all at once, her jewels her choice IMO.


----------



## LoveBracelet

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm jealous of the nice kitchen that I'm sure she has, lol!!!



Anyway she probably doesn't cook herself...


----------



## livethelake

I could possibly do illegal things for the large JUC!

I tried it on when I was with my hubby...I almost had him convinced I needed the large size but in the end, the regular size came home with me.  Hard to justify the $34K, although using my cost per wear formula, it's fairly reasonable 

The large size is very limited according to my Cartier SA.  It's really amazing in person and I do dream of it occasionally....


----------



## beachy10

livethelake said:


> I could possibly do illegal things for the large JUC!
> 
> I tried it on when I was with my hubby...I almost had him convinced I needed the large size but in the end, the regular size came home with me.  Hard to justify the $34K, although using my cost per wear formula, it's fairly reasonable
> 
> The large size is very limited according to my Cartier SA.  It's really amazing in person and I do dream of it occasionally....



for 34K i would rather have the pave love.


----------



## livethelake

beachy10 said:


> for 34K i would rather have the pave love.



Funny, the pave love is beautiful but doesn't do it for me.  I love the quirkiness of the giant nail, love it's vibe.

If I was going to buy a diamond bracelet, I would probably go with a pave diamond bangle, def not the pave love.


----------



## lanasyogamama

livethelake said:


> I could possibly do illegal things for the large JUC!
> 
> I tried it on when I was with my hubby...I almost had him convinced I needed the large size but in the end, the regular size came home with me.  Hard to justify the $34K, although using my cost per wear formula, it's fairly reasonable
> 
> The large size is very limited according to my Cartier SA.  It's really amazing in person and I do dream of it occasionally....



I love that you love it!  I think that the differences in our opinions is what makes this all fun and interesting!



beachy10 said:


> for 34K i would rather have the pave love.



Me too!  That is the only thing I can see wanting to adding to my daily stack.  And I'm pretty sure it will never, EVER happen!


----------



## lara0112

wow, I want the wg bracelet - just to have some edgy to off-set my vca sweet bracelet LOL. when the next unexpected earning comes around I guess...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

schadenfreude said:


> Money can't buy taste...



she definitely has *a lot* of taste, style, and fashion sense!


on the subject of the large size JUC, it is very pretty, but when i tried it on it wasn't comfortable on my wrist. just felt like it would get in the way. the small size felt better!


----------



## kath2

Good lord--reminds me of that guy who posts photos of himself with 50 pieces on at once.


----------



## shpahlc

The large JUC is just too big for me, but the small, especially with the diamonds...

Sigh...Cartier is such a slippery slope.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

xiaoxiao said:


> The screw dug into my skin... I know. I was disappointed too.



Same here!!! I really wanted it--just very uncomfortable to wear so I passed on it.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think  I like the large version.  It's a little.... silly...



agreed! I love big jewelry but in this design, personally just too much for my taste.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I love this design also, but like you ladies, I agree the big one is simply too big. Eventually there is a limit on what looks good and what's just too much!

Except maybe with diamonds


----------



## benchwarmer

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think  I like the large version.  It's a little.... silly...




this...  you wear it so so so much better, your size juste (not some cartoonish version of it) and coupled with ONE love = perfection

not that I wouldn't mind having the dough she must have to bling herself out to that extent, it's just O v E r the T o P!   Girl needs a Cartier intervention


----------



## benchwarmer

etk123 said:


> Agreed! It's a little cartoonish..



I used the same word and I didn't read your comment, it's just that exactly, it's like weird big, not normal, not elegant, it looks like some spoof of a really cool edgy bracelet.  I think it's a... dare I say... Cartier fail.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Although I have to add that I am now following her on Instagram....her outfits are very inspirational!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Nevermind, happy new year


----------



## sleepykitten

i love this collection, really caught my eyes when I first saw it!


----------



## lanasyogamama

benchwarmer said:


> this...  you wear it so so so much better, your size juste (not some cartoonish version of it) and coupled with ONE love = perfection
> 
> not that I wouldn't mind having the dough she must have to bling herself out to that extent, it's just O v E r the T o P!   Girl needs a Cartier intervention



Thanks girl!

I took EVERYTHING off for a trip to Hawaii, I was completely jewelry naked for a week.  It felt good to get everything on tonight.


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> That is a LOT of jewelry to wear all at once......



I'm with you TGG. This looks over the top gaudy to me. 

That single small Clou is growing on me though!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfergirljen said:


> I'm with you TGG. This looks over the top gaudy to me.
> 
> That single small Clou is growing on me though!



Me, too.
Check out the one with diamonds...


----------



## Arabella holly

Hi, this is my first thread ever! I have just received my first Juste En Clou bracelet. We don't have a Cartier boutique here so I ordered over the phone.After measuring my wrist I was advised to buy a size 17. Here is the problem,the nail head digs in to my arm.It has room to move up and down.Should I exchange it for the next size up? Would this help?I can only exchange it once.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Can you post a photo?  Mine did the same thing when I got it but doesn't anymore for some reason. I also have the 17.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Arabella holly said:


> Hi, this is my first thread ever! I have just received my first Juste En Clou bracelet. We don't have a Cartier boutique here so I ordered over the phone.After measuring my wrist I was advised to buy a size 17. Here is the problem,the nail head digs in to my arm.It has room to move up and down.Should I exchange it for the next size up? Would this help?I can only exchange it once.




Hmmm.  Do you also have the Love?  What size is that?


----------



## LoveBracelet

Hello,

I noticed on the Cartier website that 2 white JUC bracelets are available, 'white gold ' and 'rhodium plated white gold'
Do you know what is the exact difference between the two bracelets? The rodhium plated looks thicker to me, no?
http://www.cartier.co.uk/collection...racelets/b6041816-juste-un-clou-bracelet-1562


----------



## DS2006

I have not seen the bracelets, but the difference between unplated white gold and rhodium plated white gold is only in the color. Unplated white gold generally will be less white in color because of the gold content, whereas rhodium plating is very white. However, rhodium plating will wear off in time, so you may have to have it replated.


----------



## LoveBracelet

DS2006 said:


> I have not seen the bracelets, but the difference between unplated white gold and rhodium plated white gold is only in the color. Unplated white gold generally will be less white in color because of the gold content, whereas rhodium plating is very white. However, rhodium plating will wear off in time, so you may have to have it replated.



OK thanks. I wonder why the JUC has these two different finishes and not any other Cartier bracelet as far as I know?


----------



## twin53

Not for me.


----------



## Bethc

LoveBracelet said:


> OK thanks. I wonder why the JUC has these two different finishes and not any other Cartier bracelet as far as I know?




Did one have diamonds?  I know that Cartier does rhodium plate the love bracelets with diamonds, but not the plain WG loves.


----------



## Bethc

I know I posted pics in one of the threads.  I love my RG JUC!


----------



## MyDogTink

Bethc said:


> Did one have diamonds?  I know that Cartier does rhodium plate the love bracelets with diamonds, but not the plain WG loves.



Really? When I purchased the plain WG cuff last month the SA said it was more maintenance than YG to RG because the rhodium would have to be done every few years. Why do they use rhodium anyway? 

BTW- I love your bracelets


----------



## Caz71

I didnt realise they came in a larger and smaller. Id def wear the small one. How much is the small one in yg? Thanx.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Bethc said:


> Did one have diamonds?  I know that Cartier does rhodium plate the love bracelets with diamonds, but not the plain WG loves.



No diamonds, both white gold and rhodium plated white gold JUC bracelets have the same price tag?!?


----------



## Bethc

LoveBracelet said:


> No diamonds, both white gold and rhodium plated white gold JUC bracelets have the same price tag?!?



Then I have no idea?


----------



## LoveBracelet

Bethc said:


> Then I have no idea?



Ah ah, will ask a Cartier SA...
Just checked your Instagram, wonderful collection!


----------



## Staci_W

I do not like it. I feel it is waaayy  to young for me. I'm thirty one. It just reminds me of something I would have worn in high school.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Staci_W said:


> I do not like it. I feel it is waaayy  to young for me. I'm thirty one. It just reminds me of something I would have worn in high school.



C'mon, you're still young at 31!!!
The JUC is chic and edgy, not childish IMO


----------



## lanasyogamama

LOL, I guess I'm in big trouble then, I'm 40.  

I was actually just looking at my JUC the other day, and thinking about how much I love it.  I think some people can pull off edgy, and some can't.  I'm not saying the 31 yo poster can't, I just am confident the JUC suits me and my style.


----------



## skyqueen

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, I guess I'm in big trouble then, I'm 40.
> 
> I was actually just looking at my JUC the other day, and thinking about how much I love it.  I think some people can pull off edgy, and some can't.  I'm not saying the 31 yo poster can't, I just am confident the JUC suits me and my style.


Amen...I love the JUC and I'm 60 y/o. All a mind-set!


----------



## bb10lue

I love my JUC bracelet think it creates quite a bit of versatility when stacks with love bracelets.


----------



## Staci_W

LoveBracelet said:


> C'mon, you're still young at 31!!!
> The JUC is chic and edgy, not childish IMO



I don't think it's childish. I'm not sure what word I would use to describe it. Like Isaid, I  could see high-school me loving it. I guess my style is just different.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Staci_W said:


> I don't think it's childish. I'm not sure what word I would use to describe it. Like Isaid, I  could see high-school me loving it. I guess my style is just different.



Sure it's a question of style. If you didn't, try it, the JUC is surprisingly classy in person


----------



## pree

My exact feelings! The clou bracelet is super elegant when worn!


----------



## Samia

LoveBracelet said:


> Sure it's a question of style. If you didn't, try it, the JUC is surprisingly classy in person




Agree, I liked JUC but now that I have tried it I love it! Ofcourse the style may not be for everyone but it does look gorgeous on


----------



## LoveBracelet

Samia said:


> Agree, I liked JUC but now that I have tried it I love it! Ofcourse the style may not be for everyone but it does look gorgeous on


 
I should treat myself with a JUC for Christmas, will post updates


----------



## LoveBracelet

WG JUC:




Rhodium plated JUC:


----------



## princesslily

Would you mind posting a pic?


----------



## antschulina

I really like the JUC. I prefer it over the Love bracelet. It is very special and has this particular edge! I definitely will buy one for me someday!


----------



## kewave

After all these years, I think JUC's popularity remains strong.
I'm not a bracelet lover nor am I a Cartier jewellery fan but I so need that darn JUC bracelet!!!!!


----------



## cartier_love

I didn't care for the Juc at first but it has grown on me. I love it now.


----------

